# Monthly Book Group Count Statistics



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

We started the book group count in October. Deb and Annalog have compiled some pretty impressive statistics, so I am going to post their summaries in this thread so we have one convenient place to go and read all the data. It looks like the monthly book group count is becoming a regular event here at Kindleboards.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Deb's report from October.


I have tallied up the best I could.  By my count I have 528 books finished.  
There were many more books that we started and either didn't complete or gave up on.

We had 58 participants.  I only found one person who had made two posts.  I hope
I didn't miss any others.  There were a couple of folks who had placeholders but 
did not do any updates on their books, so I did not count them.  I only counted the
ones who actually posted finished books.

I love Leslie's idea of giving the books stars.  
And someone else used a thumbs up and thumbs down symbol.  Also great idea.

My favorite book of the month was Why Do Men Have Nipples...Hundreds of Questions
You'd Only Ask a Doctor After a Third Martini.  Sounds funny.

Thank you, everyone.  This was a lot of fun.  Can't wait to see how we do in November.

deb


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Annalog's report from October.


I tallied the posts and did not find much difference from when drenee posted. My finished book count differs by 1 but I suspect the difference was in counting the books from the person who made two posts. In addition to those people who had placeholders but who did not do any updates, there were also a few who stopped updating by mid month. It is possible that these people finished more books.

Results as I counted them:
59 people recorded finishing 529 books for an average of 8.9 books/person. (Range from 1 to 45 books finished in Oct.)

21 people started the month in the middle of 41 books (in progress on Oct 1).
28 people ended the month in the middle of 79 books (in progress on Oct 31).
57 people started 532 books during the month of October for an average of 9.3 books started in Oct.

5 people reported abandoning books started. 9 books abandoned.
5 people added ratings or comments concerning the books.
28 people reported locations for a total of 1,034,100 locations.
39 people reported page numbers for a total of 110,874 pages.

Of the 573 books reported, 22 were identified as audio books (10 people), 69 were DTB (19 people), 2 were Sony books, 4 were PDFs.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Annalog's report from November.


Results as I counted them:
55 people recorded opening 566 books or samples for an average of 10.4 books/person

50 people recorded finishing 498 books for an average of 10.2 books/person. (Range from 1 to 47 books finished in Nov. Median 8 books.)

21 people started the month in the middle of 40 books (in progress on Nov. 1).
22 people ended the month in the middle of 40 books (in progress on Nov. 30).
52 people started 591 books during the month of November for an average of 11.6 books started per person in Nov.

8 people reported abandoning books started. 9 books abandoned.
15 people added ratings or comments concerning the books. (10 more than in October.)

33 people reported locations for a total of 1,428,418 locations (average of 44,638 locations/person, median 37,800 loc.) for 280 books (average 5133 loc/book, largest 49,464 (collection), smallest read 120 loc.).

36 people reported page numbers for a total of 91,898 pages (average 2626 pages/person, median 2444) for 257 books (average 359 pages/book, largest 2704, smallest amount read in a book 15 pages).

3 people reported audio book hours for a total of 89.3 hours (average 44.65 hours/person) for 11 books (average 8.93 hours/book).

Of the 566 items reported, 320 were identified as Kindle (40 people, median 6 books.), 18 were identified as audio (6 people, median 3 books), 127 as DTV (20 people, median 3 books), 1 as Sony, 1 as PDF, 5 as samples. I could not identify 94 by type as only page numbers were entered and no statement about whether Kindle or not was made.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Annalog's report from December.

December Results

46 people recorded opening 479 titles (included a collection of 9 books and a collection of 2 books) for an average of 10.4 titles/person (median 7.5).

46 people recorded finishing 444 titles for an average of 9.7 titles/person. (Range from 1 to 41 books finished in Dec. Median 6.5 books.)

13 people started the month in the middle of 23 books (in progress on Dec. 1).
16 people ended the month in the middle of 29 books (in progress on Dec. 31).
45 people started 456 books during the month of December for an average of 10.1 books started per person in Dec. (median 7).

5 people reported abandoning books started. 6 books abandoned.
19 people added ratings or comments concerning the books. (4 more than in November.) 173 books had either ratings or comments.

30 people reported reading locations for a total of 1,393,925 locations (average of 46,464 locations/person, median 33,304 loc.) for 305 books (average 4570 loc/book, largest 37,177 (collection), smallest read 10 loc. [book carried over]).

25 people reported page numbers for a total of 53,845 pages (average 2153.8 pages/person, median 209 for 146 books (average 369 pages/book, median 333.5, largest 2452, smallest amount read in a book 18 pages).

2 people reported audio book hours for a total of 100.9 hours (47.4 and 53.5) for 10 books (average 10.09 hours/book). 4 people reported listening to audio books (15 books).

2 people reported reading samples (8 and 1).

Of the 479 titles reported, 357 were identified as Kindle (37 people, median 7 books.), 15 were identified as audio (5 people, median 3.5 books), 56 as DTV (16 people, median 2.5 books), 4 as Sony, 1 as PDF, 1 as Mobi, and 9 as samples. I could not identify 36 by type (no size, only page numbers, or no statement about book type).


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Annalog's Report for January


January 2010 Results - Includes some record numbers!

73 people posted in the thread. Of those:

70 people recorded opening 788 titles for an average of 11.26 titles/person (median 8.5). 

70 people recorded finishing 695 titles for an average of 9.93 titles/person. (Range from 1 to 36 books finished in Jan. Median 8 books.)

23 people started the month in the middle of 42 books (in progress on Jan. 1).
27 people ended the month in the middle of 50 books (in progress on Jan. 31).
71 people started 729 books during the month of January for an average of 10.27 books started per person in Dec. (median .

10 people reported abandoning books started. 16 books abandoned.
25 people added ratings or comments concerning the books. (6 more than in December.) 252 books had either ratings or comments.

47 people reported reading locations for a total of 2,284,016 locations (average of 48,596 locations/person, median 32,285 loc.) for 448 books (average 5098 loc/book, largest 26,915 (collection), smallest read 205 loc.).

24 people reported page numbers for a total of 56,161 pages (average 2340 pages/person, median 1981) for 168 books (average 334 pages/book, median 288, largest 4341, smallest amount read in a book 19 pages).

6 people reported audio book hours for a total of 216.5 hours (average 36 hours, median 43.25) for 18 books (average 12 hours/book). 8 people reported listening to audio books (23 books).

3 people reported reading samples (10, 9, and 6).

Of the 788 titles reported, 502 were identified as Kindle (54 people, median 6.5 books.), 23 were identified as audio (9 people, median 2 books), 91 as DTV (13 people, median 3 books), 6 as Sony, 1 as PDF, 4 as Mobi, and 25 as samples. I could not identify 136 by type (no size, only page numbers, or no statement about book type).


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Annalog's Report of Records from Oct - Jan

Since several records were set last month, I thought I would highlight some of the ones I find interesting. If anyone wants me to identify the current records not listed below, just post which categories you want to see.


*Category**Record**Month Holding Record**Runner-up Record**Runner-up Month*People Reporting (Not just posting)70January 201029October 2009 - first monthBooks/Samples Reported778January 2010566November 2009Books Finished695January 2010529October 2009 - first monthAverage Finished (Median Finished)10.2 (8 )November 20099.93 (8 )January 2010People Abandoning Books (Books Abandoned)10 (16)January 20108 (9)November 2009People Adding Ratings/Comments25January 201019December 2009Books with Ratings/Comments252January 2010173December 2009Locations Reported2,284,016January 20101,448,418November 2009Pages Reported110,874October 200991,898December 2009


----------

